# Do you cook with soybeans



## riverli (Jun 19, 2006)

i want to intrduce some delicious dishes to more friend ,but find that the material and cook ways have many differernt between us 
   now i want to show some dishes with soybean. i want to know if that you are easy to get soybean and pig's knuckle easy or not??
   there are how many kind of beans dou you cooked usually??can someone tell me?


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 19, 2006)

riverli said:
			
		

> i want to intrduce some delicious dishes to more friend ,but find that the material and cook ways have many differernt between us
> now i want to show some dishes with soybean. i want to know if that you are easy to get soybean and pig's knuckle easy or not??
> there are how many kind of beans dou you cooked usually??can someone tell me?


riverli,
Fresh green soybeans called Edamame are used in more dishes here in the past couple years. Usually they're available frozen. I don't remember seeing dried soybeans in the grocery stores, but ,since I wasn't looking for them, maybe I just didn't notice.

The dried beans I have used are black, great northern, kidney, lima, navy, pinto, and red. Pictures of these are shown at The Cook's Thesaurus, Dry Beans. Black-eyed peas and chickpeas (garbanzos) are also favorites. There are more experienced cooks than I on this forum, and maybe they can add to the list and advise if dried soybeans are commonly available in the grocery stores. I will check next time I shop. If they aren't in the regular market they surely must be in the Chinese market.

I don't remember seeing pig's knuckles but, again, I wasn't looking for them so maybe I didn't notice. I saw a lot of seafood, and chicken in the Chinese market but don't remember much pork. You mean the rear knee joint; correct? Ham hocks, three or four inch slices of the lower leg including bone, muscle, sinew, and skin, are widely available, usually smoked. Again, maybe some of the more experienced cooks here can shed more light on the subject.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 19, 2006)

riverli said:
			
		

> i want to intrduce some delicious dishes to more friend ,but find that the material and cook ways have many differernt between us
> now i want to show some dishes with soybean. i want to know if that you are easy to get soybean and pig's knuckle easy or not??
> there are how many kind of beans dou you cooked usually??can someone tell me?


 
Riverli, it depends on where you live. Cities like Los Angeles, San Francisco, Vancouver, NYC, etc. have large Chinatowns and a large Chinese population and will have pig's knuckle. 

The most common style of soybean found are the Japanese style soybeans which are available I think nationwide. The Chinese style of using soybeans isn't very widely known or practiced, and is usually found more in places with a significant Chinese population.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 19, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> ...
> The most common style of soybean found are the Japanese style soybeans which are available I think nationwide. The Chinese style of using soybeans isn't very widely known or practiced, and is usually found more in places with a significant Chinese population.


ironchef,
Please elaborate?


----------



## ironchef (Jun 19, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> ironchef,
> Please elaborate?


 
Stuff like Chinese Soy Sauce for instance. Soy sauce you can find anywhere but probably not the Chinese style.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 19, 2006)

*huh?*

Please elaborate just a little more.


			
				ironchef said:
			
		

> Stuff like Chinese Soy Sauce for instance. Soy sauce you can find anywhere but probably not the Chinese style.


 I thought we were talking about beans but you seem to be using soybean to mean the same thing as soy sauce.  Mind you, I'm not arguing; just trying real hard to adapt.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 19, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Please elaborate just a little more.
> 
> I thought we were talking about beans but you seem to be using soybean to mean the same thing as soy sauce. Mind you, I'm not arguing; just trying real hard to adapt.


 
No, I was referring to all Chinese Soy products.


----------



## riverli (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks skilletlicker,thanks ironchef.i find more and more different between us.but i think it is interesting .through discuss we all broaden our horizons
      yes ,there are many kind of beans.what i said soybean is this searched by skilletlicher              
*soybean = soy bean = soya bean  Notes:  *This nutritional powerhouse is extremely versatile--it's used to make salad oil, tofu, soy sauce, meat analogs, soy milk and cheese, and many other ingredients.   The actual beans need to be soaked a long time and are somewhat hard to digest, but they're extremely nutritious





       i think you can get it ,i search in google find that usa is the largest producer of soybean,about 47% of the whole world soybean is farmed by usa ,but i think much of the soybean is used for other purpose in your life


----------



## riverli (Jun 20, 2006)

what i said of pig knuckles is this




 of course you can accompany with little more part of the pig's rear leg.


----------



## riverli (Jun 20, 2006)

this is a very common and delicious one dish in china ordinary life. soybean and pig knuckles.
Ingredients

         about  6oz dry soybean  (put in  a bowl and add water exceed them ,let the dry soybean absorb water for about one hour)
          one pound  pig knuckles cut to about 3-4 pieces or more pieces or someone even don't cut them,lol
          1oz ginger sliced
          2tbsp beer
          1teaspoon  ground white pepper 
          2teaspoon salt or add to tasty
          optional o.5 shallot, minced  ,one tesspoon soy sauce

  Instructions
          add all the ingredients in a pan,add water (except the salt and shallot),if you use ordinary pan ,it maybe need more water to heat about
2-3 hours to be well.if you use pressure cooker,it about use 2.5 cup water,i use pressure cooker,put them in cool water and heat the pressure cooker ,after see the steam  low the heat boiled them for about 20 minutes
        if you add the salt in the begin ,the soup maybe not so delicous.so you will add the salt and the shallot after the soup is ok,and after you add the salt you had better heat them for another   5 minute ,not need pressure


----------



## riverli (Jun 20, 2006)

this is a very common and delicious one dish in china ordinary life. soybean and pig knuckles.
Ingredients

         about  6oz dry soybean  (put in  a bowl and add water exceed them ,let the dry soybean absorb water for about one hour)
          one pound  pig knuckles cut to about 3-4 pieces or more pieces or someone even don't cut them,lol
          1oz ginger sliced
          2tbsp beer
          1teaspoon  ground white pepper 
          2teaspoon salt or add to tasty
          optional o.5 shallot, minced  ,one tesspoon soy sauce

  Instructions
          add all the ingredients in a pan,add water (except the salt and shallot),if you use ordinary pan ,it maybe need more water to heat about
2-3 hours to be well.if you use pressure cooker,it about use 2.5 cup water,i use pressure cooker,put them in cool water and heat the pressure cooker ,after see the steam  low the heat boiled them for about 20 minutes
        if you add the salt in the begin ,the soup maybe not so delicous.so you will add the salt and the shallot after the soup is ok,and after you add the salt you had better heat them for another   5 minute ,not need pressure


----------



## riverli (Jun 20, 2006)

you buy fresh soybean?


----------



## riverli (Jun 20, 2006)

the special food's charm depend on it distinct ingredients,special spicy,muti-cook ways and cookware.i find it is some easy to elaborate the ingredients and spicyl.but i find it is difficult to elaborate the cook ways.i must enhance my english level.


----------



## riverli (Jun 20, 2006)

the soybean and the pig leg are all very nutritious.some women eat them to enlarge their breast .lol.
         if you want to change some taste,just cook this easy dish.just a try.


         in fact ,every easy chinese dish have many gist ,you must practice more and we disscuss more you can do it good. remember,it is hard to be a good chef in china.we just want make our life more colorful.
        see some chinese dishes with pig leg


----------



## riverli (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 20, 2006)

riverli
Thanks for starting this conversation.

There is great tradition all over US and particularly in the South of beans and pork. The picture and recipe of your soybean dish is not very much different from a lot traditional recipes.

Is smoked pig knuckle or leg (hock) available to you and is it commonly used?

Are other kinds beans available to you? Are any other beans commonly used in your culture? Do you, yourself, use any other kind of beans.


----------



## riverli (Jun 20, 2006)

skillletlicker,somke pig knuckle or leg (hock) are available easy in our life.
         yes i can buy many other kind of bean.beans is used often in our life.
         as you see in the picture ,this dish is a little fat,so we eat it occasional.
         of course ,this one is ordinary.i want you can get the material easily.many other dishes is a little complex.as time go on,we can know more.thanks.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 20, 2006)

Riverli

Where do you live?  I would love to be able to buy soy beans locally. The pictures of your dishes look very tasty.  I plan on making at least one this week even if I have to use pinto beans or some other type of beans and hocks.

Thanks for broadening our horizons.


----------



## riverli (Jun 21, 2006)

dear Aurora.i live in china .this is a common china dishes.
thanks


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 7, 2006)

When I was following a low-carb eating plan we used to eat a lot of soybeans.  Now I have to limit my soy products because of the estrogen link.  

Some healthfood stores carry canned soybeans, they can be found in black or white.  Diamond Organics usually has dried soybeans - it's the best source for black soybeans.  I'd make beans and smoked ham hocks and black bean soup with them.  They do take a little longer to cook, and they don't get quite as soft.  

I still love them, and have a good supply - but not supposed to eat them now.


----------

